# ps4 mit pc verbinden, als eine Art "Rechner"



## suddali (19. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute ich habe noch keine Lösung für mein Problem gefunden..:

Ich habe eine ps4 ca. 4 Meter von meinem PC entfernt, ich möchte als Beispiel nun Destiny über die ps4 an meinem Computer spielen (da Maus und Tastatur liegt), Xim4 will ich nutzen um Maus und Tastatur an die ps anzuschließen.

Nun wollte ich aber, dass ich die ps4 da stehen lassen kann, wo sie ist. D.h ich brauche eine Art komplette Funkübertragung vom Bildschrimsignal und USB von ps4 an meinen pc, dass wie soll man sagen, die ps4 der "Rechner" ist, ich aber über pc monitor, mit pc Peripherie spielen kann..? (natürlich könnte ich mich an meinen Wohnzimmertisch setzen und meine Peripherie jedesmal umstecken etc, aber das ist nicht der Plan...  )

Ich hoffe ihr versteht meinen Plan, bin über jeden Tip dankbar!


----------



## xActionx (19. Oktober 2014)

Ist ja nicht so, dass ein Thread reichen würde 

/vote 4 close


----------



## c137 (19. Oktober 2014)

Du hast folgende Optionen:
a) vergiss es und spiel an der PS4 mit nem Controller
b) zieh ein paar Kabel (HDMI und USB)

Konsolen sind übrigens für Controller gedacht. Funk bringt nur Latenz und im besten Fall wird das eine instabile Bastellösung.

Übrigens glaube ich auch, dass ein Thread in einem Forum reicht...


----------



## suddali (21. Oktober 2014)

2 Threads in 2 Bereichen, ich wollte möglichst viele Leute ansprechen... aber so trollige Aussagen unterlasst ihr bitte...


----------



## JoM79 (21. Oktober 2014)

Wenn hier jeder für ein Problem den gleichen Thread in mehreren Unterforen aufmachen würde, dann hätten wir hier schnell Chaos.
Dir wurde doch schon im anderen Bereich geholfen.

Und wenn stell dir die PS4 neben den PC, nimm ein Teil dieser Art und ein langes HDMI Kabel.


----------



## suddali (23. Oktober 2014)

JoM, wenn du nichts dazu beitragen kannst, sei doch einfach still, man muss Unwissen nicht auch noch publizieren..


----------



## JoM79 (23. Oktober 2014)

suddali schrieb:


> JoM, wenn du nichts dazu beitragen kannst, sei doch einfach still, man muss Unwissen nicht auch noch publizieren..



Also erstens mal habe ich dir was vorgeschlagen, was du machen könntest.
Zweitens lasse ich mir nicht den Mund verbieten.
Und drittens, wo ist bitte das Unwissen wenn man einen Vorschlag macht und derjenige dem man helfen will dann noch beleidigend wird?


----------

